# Dogs of the Titanic



## King James (May 28, 2011)

I saw this on Yahoo and thought others here might enjoy reading it. There was one lady who went back to be with her dog since she couldn't bring it on the lifeboat. She was found holding her dog several days later. Too bad neither of them survived.

Dogs of the Titanic: a Dozen Aboard, Three Survived - Yahoo! News


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Interesting!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Sad... but very interesting.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Very sad. I can understand the woman though. If my dogs are going down, so am I.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Very interesting and what a very smart cat!!


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Pretty interesting. I suspect I'd prefer to stay with my critters in that situation too.


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

Between Blitz and I we have enough belly fat we can float for days.......

On a serious note this answered a question I have had for a few years about dogs on that boat. The special the other night with Jim Camron and the other special about saving the remains was very informative. What I found to be a different bit of history was the 9 individuals from the ship yard who sailed with the Titanic as a kinda insurance policy to make sure the trip was uneventful. 

None of those 9 individuals who knew the ship the best actually survived and most were last seen inside the ship trying to save it. While it is unknown for sure since no real evidence has been located eye witnesses have reported last seeing the engineers in the boiler rooms trying to keep the electricity going on the ship so they would still have lighting for as long as possible and it is suspected that those individuals moved the ballast around to keep the ship upright as long as it was so that all the life boats could be launched. The designer of the Titanic also has been given credit for fighting with White Star Lines to increase the number of life boats on the ship. They did compromise; White star only wanted 9 total life boats since those boats took up valuable space that could be used by first class passengers. I guess corp greed was even around in the early 1900's....

For more information about these 9 individuals go to http://www.titanic-titanic.com/titanic_guarantee_group.shtml


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

guitarest said:


> . The special the other night with Jim Camron and the other special about saving the remains was very informative.



the special with Bob Ballard, changed my mind about going and paying to see the Titanic display here locally,


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

Considering the poor training of most of Titanic's crew, general incompetence during the evacuation of the boat, and other things, it's a miracle even two dogs made it off the ship. Of the nine dogs on board the Titanic, the two that were rescued were a Pomeranian and a Pekinese. These dogs were kept in their cabins with their owners because of their small size. The remainder, larger breeds, were kept in the ships kennel. The Titanic had marvelous kennel facilities and had a dog show scheduled for Monday, April 15th during the afternoon interestingly. 

Around 2:00am on Monday, just as the water had neared the boat deck and engulfed the forecastle, there are reports John Jacob Astor IV opened all of Titanic's kennels and let the remaining dogs on board go. Some survivors testify seeing some of those dogs swimming away from the ship just as the No. 1 funnel had collapsed into the sea about 2:15am, and this was the last anyone saw of at least some of the dogs.

That being said, those dogs that entered 28°F water would have succumbed to hypothermia and exhaustion rather rapidly, and probably didn't survive much longer, though it's unclear. Like the people who perished, no remains of any pets have ever been found on the wreck site. It's likely any evidence was claimed by nature within a year or two after the sinking.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

So they locked the lower class people down below but let the dogs out.....typical!!!!


----------



## Tatonkafamily (Apr 6, 2012)

sparra said:


> So they locked the lower class people down below but let the dogs out.....typical!!!!



Our family has a VERY close connection to the Titanic. Not animal related except for Phillip being nicknamed Filly...

My husbands Great Grandmother was a 3rd class passenger on the Titanic. She was a Russian Jewish Immigrant traveling to the states with her 6 month old son to meet up with her husband who was already in Virginia Beach. Leah Aks was her name, her son was Phillip, or Filly as the family calls him. Ironically enough, Leah was supposed to travel on an earlier sailing but her parents made her wait for Titanic thinking that the new ship would be safer.

When all heck broke loose, third class was locked in. There was Leah, 19 years old with a 6 month old baby locked behind a gate waiting to die. One of the crewmen saw her and took pity on her. Leah was a tiny women, so the crewman was able to lift Leah over the gate. 

When Leah got up to the decks, she had no idea what was going on, mind you she spoke very little English and people everywhere were shouting. Mrs Astor saw Leah and Filly and gave Leah her scarf to wrap Phillip in to keep him warm. Now everyone was trying to get them into a lifeboat, but again, Leah didn't understand what they were saying. Finally frustrated, a crewman grabbed Filly and threw him overboard (or so Leah thought). Really he was just thrown into a lifeboat.

Leah ended up on another boat and made it to the Carpathia, but she thought her son was dead. The next day she hears Phillip crying and he is still wrapped in Mrs Astors scarf and is being held by an Italian Catholic women. Leah tried to get Phillip back, but the women (who was so distraught from just loosing her own family) claimed Filly was hers.

The Captain of the ship became involved and you know how Leah got her son back? He was circumcised. Had he been the son of a Catholic he would not have been, so Leah had "proof" Phillip was hers.

The following year Leah, Phillip and her husband were happily living in VA Beach when Leah gave birth to her first daughter (my husbands grandmother). Leah's English still was not the best and she tried to tell the nurses that she wanted to name her daughter Sara Carpathia, after the ship that saved her. It wasn't until years later that the family realized the nurses misunderstood and filed Sara's name as Sara Titanic! 

All her life Sara refused to believe it LOL, and threatened anyone who used that name! Even when Sara died, the family put Sara C Weinraub on her tombstone not Sara T.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Tatonkafamily said:


> Our family has a VERY close connection to the Titanic. Not animal related except for Phillip being nicknamed Filly...
> 
> My husbands Great Grandmother was a 3rd class passenger on the Titanic. She was a Russian Jewish Immigrant traveling to the states with her 6 month old son to meet up with her husband who was already in Virginia Beach. Leah Aks was her name, her son was Phillip, or Filly as the family calls him. Ironically enough, Leah was supposed to travel on an earlier sailing but her parents made her wait for Titanic thinking that the new ship would be safer.
> 
> ...


Very interesting! Really happy she made it out ok and so did the baby!

Thanks for sharing!

My great great grandfather was supposed to be on the Titanic (3rd class, English immigrant). However, him and his family were late getting to the docks and missed it. He was on the Carpathia instead. My family was really lucky. Without him.. none of us would be here.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Tatonkafamily said:


> Our family has a VERY close connection to the Titanic. Not animal related except for Phillip being nicknamed Filly...
> 
> My husbands Great Grandmother was a 3rd class passenger on the Titanic. She was a Russian Jewish Immigrant traveling to the states with her 6 month old son to meet up with her husband who was already in Virginia Beach. Leah Aks was her name, her son was Phillip, or Filly as the family calls him. Ironically enough, Leah was supposed to travel on an earlier sailing but her parents made her wait for Titanic thinking that the new ship would be safer.
> 
> ...


Wow what a great story.......it really was appalling what they did on that ship.....the whole thing was just a massive stuff up but some really inspirational stories came out of it......like this one.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

sparra said:


> So they locked the lower class people down below but let the dogs out.....typical!!!!


Only 1st class passengers were allowed to bring dogs aboard, so yes, they would have been given preference - (I don't know if it's true that JJ Astor let them out, if so, you can't blame the crew...his dog, Kitty the Airedale, did not survive, despite the ABC miniseries showing her doing just that....) 

There is a photo on one of the Titanic websites showing Capt. Smith with the Russian Wolfhound (Borzoi?) - beautiful dog.

Very interesting article, one I haven't seen before. 
_________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

What a great read. 

Takonkafamily ~ Wow! I'm so glad she got Filly back. I love how she try to incorporate Carpathia with Sara's name. What a great family story.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Tatonkafamily said:


> Our family has a VERY close connection to the Titanic. Not animal related except for Phillip being nicknamed Filly...
> 
> My husbands Great Grandmother was a 3rd class passenger on the Titanic. She was a Russian Jewish Immigrant traveling to the states with her 6 month old son to meet up with her husband who was already in Virginia Beach. Leah Aks was her name, her son was Phillip, or Filly as the family calls him. Ironically enough, Leah was supposed to travel on an earlier sailing but her parents made her wait for Titanic thinking that the new ship would be safer.
> 
> ...



That, just made me bawl. It really moved me and let me tell you, I'm a hard woman to move!

I am so glad she made it out and got her son back.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Tatonkafamily ,thank you for sharing that family story,pretty incredible. Thank God Filly and his Mom made it. That is one heck of a family history. I think it would have made a better movie then Titanic 3-D.


----------



## Tatonkafamily (Apr 6, 2012)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Tatonkafamily ,thank you for sharing that family story,pretty incredible. Thank God Filly and his Mom made it. That is one heck of a family history. I think it would have made a better movie then Titanic 3-D.


Thank you :blush: We tend agree, but then again we are biased. My husband said that when the movie came out, everyone was asking him if his Great Grandmother was Rose 

When the Titanic museum opened you got a ticket with the name of a passenger on it. At the end you looked on the wall to see if you survived. One of my cousin got Leah Aks...talk about freaky!


Jewish tradition is that you name you children after relative/people that have already passed away. People who you admire and hope that your child takes on some of that persons attributes. It was a "no brainer" for us to name our first born Leah. And the family jokes that our younger daughter is JUST like Sarah - a force of nature to be reckoned with LOL.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Tatonkafamily said:


> Thank you :blush: We tend agree, but then again we are biased. My husband said that when the movie came out, everyone was asking him if his Great Grandmother was Rose
> 
> When the Titanic museum opened you got a ticket with the name of a passenger on it. At the end you looked on the wall to see if you survived. One of my cousin got Leah Aks...talk about
> 
> We did the Titanic Museum when we were in Vegas a while back. Your story really brought home the things we saw there.BTW sounds like Leah could at least be part Rose.Rose went on to have a great life ,kids and husband and a tale to tell.


----------

